# Eggs Again Cmon



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

I just noticed today another batch of eggs being the 3rd in 10 days. Im not trying to breed them but they wont stop i think i have 3 different breeding pairs. I still have tons of fry swimming around my tank as it is. Will they just continue breeding or stop ever?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

they will continue breeing usually at least monthly. Thats just one pair so if you have 3 you will have alot more


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

holy shite


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i saw the topic and









if you plan on raising fry you are going to be a very, very busy man. each pair can go at it as early as 10 days later.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

With 3pr you can expect bout a batch a week. I have at least one batch every week. Watch your water, leaving those babies in there. They'll get sukd up filter & die, or starve & die. Either way isn't good for water. Siphon them out when they're done spawning.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

On a side note larger babies (approx 1") will gladly eat new eggs or fry so for batchs you can't raise it works as good food for the larger ones


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Is there something holding you back from gearing yourself up to get into the piranha raising business?
Lots of members would love to have your "problem."


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

You could also sell a pair or two off if you have 3 pairs as one pair will give you more then enough fry to raise at just a hobbiest level.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

kinda like saying i won six cars at the casino and a to pay out the ass to get them delivered to my house....


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

i think im gonna leaVE the eggs and let the fry eat them c if that works


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

fry won't eat eggs, juvies will. Fry may try to eat smaller fry though.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

ohh only juvies will eat them boo urns, maybe i will just siphon them then thanks man.


----------

